# growing aquatic plants with incandescent bulb?



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

in my 29g piranha tank i have a 60 watt regular incandescent bulb sitting on a screen cover with a desk lamp. are there any hardy plants than can adapt or do they all need full spectrum flourescents


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

it can be done, but you will also grow another unsightly thing, ALGAE


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

im glad to here it im going to buy a few cheap plants then. i actually like alage it makes the tank look older and not so fake. more of that naturalisitc theme. plus my pleco and red tailed shark need to eat. im not worried about possible oxygen depeletion b/c of the fact i have a filter for a 400 gallon pond in a 29 gallon tank. feel me? lol


----------



## dpwright (Aug 17, 2003)

if you want the max. out of any incandescent application you should use mini-compact flourescents.they use less energy,screw in like a light bulb,and your plants love em...good luck


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

are those the little spiral bulbs


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

if i am right they are the energy saving bulbs.
that look like small radiators imo.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

Yeah, def go with the power compact bulbs. PCs look like neon tubes all twisted compacted into a small shape with a screw-in connector at the base.

The spectrum of incandescent (tungsten) is just crappy. If you've ever looked at it through a spectrometer, it's a lot of every wavelength, but very high in reds, yellows, and oranges. Not good. If you use incandescent bulbs you will get lots and lots of that slimy brown alage that's easy to wipe off.


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

thanx gumby bot your avatar is f*cking weird lol its like a monster with down syndrome


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

Yeah, Gumby that is one freaky avatar


----------

